# Paph. micranthum var. eburneum



## eggshells (Sep 2, 2016)

Paph. micranthum fma. eburneum by paphioman, on Flickr




Paph. micranthum fma. eburneum by paphioman, on Flickr


----------



## gego (Sep 2, 2016)

Beautiful white, very nice. That's a floating basket.


----------



## Ozpaph (Sep 2, 2016)

Is that one plant or a community of seedlings ? - looks great.


----------



## JAB (Sep 2, 2016)

Nice. 
But what makes it the variant?


----------



## JPMC (Sep 2, 2016)

I have to ask: how do you grow this species?

I can get amreniacum to grow so large in a basket that I have to give them away because I don't have the room. I kill every micranthum I try. What's the secret?


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 2, 2016)

JAB said:


> Nice.
> But what makes it the variant?



Eburnum? The white pouch and usually paler markings, I think. This is an excellent example.


----------



## Migrant13 (Sep 2, 2016)

Great flowers and basket of cheer. You have the touch with both this species and the camera!


----------



## abax (Sep 2, 2016)

What a conundrum...I love the pink form and then I see
the white and love it even more. Beautiful blooms and the
leaves have lovely markings as well.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 3, 2016)

Good growing. I keep wrecking mine.  Maybe a basket will keep them drier. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Markhamite (Sep 3, 2016)

One of my faves. Wonderful flowers and great plant.


----------



## eggshells (Sep 3, 2016)

Thanks, Its just this one clone on the basket



JPMC said:


> I have to ask: how do you grow this species?
> 
> I can get amreniacum to grow so large in a basket that I have to give them away because I don't have the room. I kill every micranthum I try. What's the secret?



Hi J. I actually got this idea from your armeniacum. I grow these besides the armeniacum that I also placed in the basket. My armecianum doesn't grow as vigorous as yours. So I think the culture is much drier than yours. I use medium bark, BBQ Charcoal (natural no additives), and lava rock. I also dont water everyday. Probably every 3-4 days. 

armeniacum markii:


----------



## eggshells (Sep 3, 2016)

SlipperFan said:


> Eburnum? The white pouch and usually paler markings, I think. This is an excellent example.



Yes, Dot is right. Forma eburneum is the form with white pouch. Also referred to sometimes as Guang-Xi or Kwongsee type.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Sep 3, 2016)

NYEric said:


> Good growing. I keep wrecking mine.  Maybe a basket will keep them drier. Thanks for sharing.



Basket culture will suit you well since you are a overwaterer.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Sep 3, 2016)

eggshells said:


> Yes, Dot is right. Forma eburneum is the form with white pouch. Also referred to sometimes as Guang-Xi or Kwongsee type.



I thought Kwongsee variety was a dark pink with chunky flower??
At least one vendor was selling them as such.


----------



## JPMC (Sep 4, 2016)

eggshells said:


> Thanks, Its just this one clone on the basket
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks. The armeniacum looks pretty happy too. My armeniacums usually start out slowly, get to a critical size, and then fill the basket. I'm inspired to try micranthum again. I have tried it in baskets before with no luck at all.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 4, 2016)

Happypaphy7 said:


> Basket culture will suit you well since you are a overwaterer.



We tried that with the Magic Lantern, we watered so mush the moss liner broke down and the media washed out.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Sep 4, 2016)

Oh, my! 
Why don't you try lining with coconut husk fiber? They should last much longer.


----------



## JAB (Sep 4, 2016)

Thanks! Much more lovely then the normal pink IMO.


----------



## eggshells (Sep 4, 2016)

JPMC said:


> Thanks. The armeniacum looks pretty happy too. My armeniacums usually start out slowly, get to a critical size, and then fill the basket. I'm inspired to try micranthum again. I have tried it in baskets before with no luck at all.



Thank you. I will keep working at it.


----------

